# For those who are old enough



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I just love going out to the bar, having a few drinks and smokes, and planning out the rest of my tanks in my head while my wife or friends yammer on and on about things that I couldn't care less about. 

Anyone else feel the same way?

Don:mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Was in Austin for South by Southwest. Very cool experience. The bands there just get better and better and more in number each year. 

Also got to have some fun at Coyote Ugly. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Two words: Body Shot


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I alway have the tanks in the back of my mind, whether I'm having an MGD, entering data at work, eating dinner, blah, blah.... 
Some of my best tank plans come to me when I'm at work for some reason, though....


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I also like having a few drinks and planning out my tanks. Unfortunatly (whoops...fortunatly) I quit smoking 16wks ago. 

I often find myself looking on the sides of the road during road trips for inspiration for my tanks or bonsai. I should remember to bring my camera with me more often.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, siera nevada and my chair.


----------

